# Hiram Key book series



## widows son (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone read them? I got the set. I think there are some good theories presented.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have read them.  And yes, the theories presented are worthy of deep thought and introspection.    Lomas and Knight put a lot of time and research into these works.   There are 5 in the series, if you include Second Messiah and Uriel's Machine.    Haven't tackled with of those last two yet; they are still on my shelf.       Bro Jones


----------



## widows son (Oct 15, 2012)

I've read all of them. I don't agree however with their theory of the third degree originating where and when it did.  Have you any other Masonic books of interest?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 15, 2012)

Hiram Key is my least favorite, book of Hiram my favorite...but the best Lomas book is the simple little red one on initiation.


----------



## widows son (Oct 15, 2012)

What's the title?


----------



## widows son (Oct 15, 2012)

Also I agree that book of Hiram is the best


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Scienc...0334404&sr=8-1&keywords=science+of+initiation


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 16, 2012)

I am currently reading the Hiram key...pretty decent so far...I read Born in Blood too..different author but a good read nonetheless


----------



## widows son (Oct 16, 2012)

Hiram key is not bad, second
Messiah and Uriel's machine are better tho, the theory of the third degree in the Hiram key I dont agree with


----------



## promason (Oct 17, 2012)

agree with widow son!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## widows son (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol. The information on certain astronomical data is quite interesting and how they coincide with monuments etc. the authors seems to have a good supply of documents and other modes of information readily available to them.


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Oct 22, 2012)

I felt The Hiram Key to be a very good work considering the amateur nature of the writers when it came to historical research and writing. Most with historical training would never have made the leaps of faith they did in some of their suppositions. One of the first things you're taught when working on a history degree are the differences between logical reasoning and logical fallacy, which their theories (at least in THK) were rife with. You also learn that one historical source is not enough to prove veracity, but that's somewhat ameliorated by the thought that perhaps the ideas were so "secret" that they only appeared in a single historical source (also the oral-aural manner of Masonic teaching works against researchers here as we'll).

I have not read their further works, although I've heard the Second Messiah is very good as well. I'll probably look into picking it up in the near future, particularly if I can find it set up for the Nook.

TU



Sent from my iPad while I'm rocking' with Tapatalk.


----------



## widows son (Oct 22, 2012)

Well put brother. I think all their books are worth a read mason or non mason


----------



## crono782 (Oct 22, 2012)

Speaking of, since I'm not yet a Mason, can y'all recommend some good books to read that won't spoil any surprises?


----------



## widows son (Oct 22, 2012)

The secret teachings of all ages by manly p hall


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 23, 2012)

The SecretTeaching of All Ages by Manly P. Hall changed my life. I still keep a copy, the oldest one I can afford, close at hand..


----------



## crono782 (Oct 23, 2012)

I thinking of getting the ebook of that one to start. $19 for an ebook is pretty steep though. Gotta check around.


----------



## widows son (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothin beats a book though, the man hours put into it, just seems to easy on a ebook


----------



## crono782 (Oct 23, 2012)

i agree wholeheartedly. i'm a real sucker for vintage/antique books especially for my office. i would really dig a hardbound copy, but i also like having an ebook on hand that i can pull up on my phone or tablet anytime during breaks at work and other ummm... times reading material is warranted.


----------



## widows son (Oct 23, 2012)

This is a copy of Morals and Dogma from 1963. The pages are faded to a light brown yellow, and it smells like an old library.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 23, 2012)

awesome. there's just something so... eternal about musty old volumes. Too bad they come at a premium these days.
Oh yeah, I've found that there are 2 "editions" of secret teachings. one has a shorter name and looks to be from 2007. the other, a longer name from 1975. ideas? half price books has both under $10 paperback (at least to start. ^_^ )

I'd def like a hardbound at some point, but in time...


----------



## widows son (Oct 23, 2012)

This one has the full title and is about 750 pages. It is a 2003 reprint of the original


----------



## crono782 (Oct 23, 2012)

gotcha. yeah, that one has the full title. the other is missing the "encyclopedia of..." part. it appears there is an illustrated version too? haha


----------



## widows son (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure. There are a lot of pictures in that copy that I have. There are also versions in which two or three chapter are as one book I believe


----------



## crono782 (Oct 23, 2012)

After looking through Amazon, it just looks like several publishers have reprinted the book with various changes to the title, cover, length (probably based on font size), etc. I would imagine they are all pretty similar and there is not really an "authoritative" version.


----------



## widows son (Oct 23, 2012)

Well this one I have is reprinted through the philosophical research society which was a creation of manly p hall.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 24, 2012)

widows son said:


> This is a copy of Morals and Dogma from 1963. The pages are faded to a light brown yellow, and it smells like an old library.



Mine's got the same cover and smells the same. It was reprinted in 1928. Signed by some dude and dated 1938 (Note to self: Write something interesting about myself before signing an important book...). Got it for thirty-or-so bucks (steal!). Read the forward and the first chapter...looking forward to the rest ;-)


----------



## widows son (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a good read. I've read it 3 times


----------



## crono782 (Oct 24, 2012)

found a hardback copy of "born in blood" last night at half-price books for $5. worth it?


----------



## widows son (Oct 24, 2012)

Haven't heard of it, what's its about?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've heard it highly spoken of in other threads. Robinson I guess wrote it before A Pilgrim's Path. I think it's about Freemason origins in the context of Knights Templar. I opted not to buy it, but I think I may go back for it.
http://www.amazon.com/Born-Blood-Lost-Secrets-Freemasonry/dp/0871316021


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Oct 24, 2012)

crono782 said:


> found a hardback copy of "born in blood" last night at half-price books for $5. worth it?



Definitely worth it. One of the best works of amateur history I've ever read, particularly about the Masonic fraternity. I've read it several times and am currently reading it again. It's particularly interesting as it was written by a non-Mason, at least at the time he wrote it.

I would caution you, however, that, if you're trying to preserve the "surprise factor", then it might ruin some things for you as he includes fairly detailed descriptions of the three Craft Degrees of Freemasonry.

TU



Sent from my iPad while I'm rocking' with Tapatalk.


----------



## widows son (Oct 24, 2012)

Is there any anti Masonic overtones to it?


----------



## widows son (Oct 24, 2012)

In only ask because I am working on a anti Masonic piece to present in lodge. I want to help further educate those who either dismiss AM ( anti masonry) and don't see it as a problem, those who are familiar but only on a few points, or those who haven't heard anything at all about AM although I don't think that's the cases anymore these days. Would you guys who read it say it would this work I'm doing? Also any info that's not in the mainstream about AM that any brother on here has, it would be appreciated if you can forward it to me to help in this work. I also will email it to those who would like to use it in their lodge for the good of the order, as long as credit is given where it's is due. If forwarding info please cite and reference it, as to avoid any kind of infringement problems. Thank you brothers for your support, this is a cause that all masons should be willing to help out


----------



## crono782 (Oct 24, 2012)

> I would caution you, however, that, if you're trying to preserve the "surprise factor", then it might ruin some things for you as he includes fairly detailed descriptions of the three Craft Degrees of Freemasonry.



Ahh, well then I'll wait on that one. I'd rather not spoil anything. Thanks!


----------



## widows son (Oct 24, 2012)

The best thing you can do is wait till you experience the degrees yourself , don't let someone writing about them ruin it for you. Trust me you want that element of surprise


----------



## chrmc (Oct 24, 2012)

widows son said:


> Is there any anti Masonic overtones to it?



Born in blood is not anti masonic at all. It basically spins the tale that masonry came from the Knights Templars. But there is a number of glaring issued with the logic and lack of evidence it puts up though. But a good read none the less if you just don't take it too serious.


----------



## widows son (Oct 24, 2012)

Gotcha thx.


----------



## widows son (Oct 25, 2012)

I heard they are bringing the lost symbol to the silver screen. That may bring in some influx of new members. I don't think national treasure was successful


----------

